
Ask HN: Is AWS S3 down? - coltonv
Our personal webapp is having S3 problems, and I can&#x27;t seem to upload files for slack. Is anyone else having these issues?<p>Generally getting 503 slowdown errors and more recently 500 internal server errors.
======
sigil
And 10+ minutes after this thread was started, the AWS status page finally
acknowledges there's an issue. HN really is a best-in-class monitoring
service. [https://status.aws.amazon.com/](https://status.aws.amazon.com/)

------
ajmarsh
11:58 AM PDT We are investigating increased error rates for Amazon S3 requests
in the US-EAST-1 Region.

12:21 PM PDT We can confirm that some customers are receiving throttling
errors accessing S3. We are currently investigating the root cause.

------
paulddraper
For us, lots of errors, then retries, then rate limits because of the retries.

\---

On our account dashboard

> 11:58 AM PDT We are investigating increased error rates for Amazon S3
> requests in the US-EAST-1 Region.

On AWS's status page
[https://status.aws.amazon.com/](https://status.aws.amazon.com/)

> No recent events.

Damn thing never works.

------
cperciva
Issues between 18:39 and 18:58 UTC. First InternalErrors, then SlowDowns --
I'm guessing due to nodes being taken out of service when they failed.

Given how quickly this was fixed, I suspect they were deploying new code and
the rollout was automatically aborted when the elevated error rates were
detected.

~~~
ljosa
Still seeing SlowDowns as of 19:08Z.

~~~
cperciva
They had stopped for 10 minutes, but just started up again.

------
kainosnoema
Also getting 503 Slow Down and 500 internal server errors from S3 in us-east-1

------
xfax
Yup, it looks that way. Getting this error when using the CLI:

An error occurred (SlowDown) when calling the ListObjects operation (reached
max retries: 4): Please reduce your request rate.

------
leevlad
Yup, getting elevated error rates uploading to S3 - writes failing as well as
closing the uploads. Also seeing 503 slow down as reported by others.

------
mmontagna9
Yes we are getting slowdowns and internal errors as well. Also noticed one of
our EC2 instances shutdown due to failed health checks.

------
ihaveajob
Question to folks out here: How do you deal with this? Ostrich strategy, or do
you actively manage via multi-site redundancy?

~~~
actuator
We have support for other S3 regions in which we duplicate the data but the
switch is manual not automatic.

------
actuator
Encountering Slow Down errors as well

~~~
actuator
The errors seem to be reducing now.

------
sigil
Yup I'm seeing 503s in us-west-2 (EC2 instance talking to S3), but outside EC2
is okay.

------
jpetrucc
Getting 503's and slowdowns for everything on s3 and cloudfront randomly

------
xfax
Does anyone else have some of their buckets missing from the console list?

------
bigjust
S3 in both US-East-1 and US-East-2 are seeing these errors

------
jwg2s
Yep, we're seeing that but recovering now it seems.

------
topstriker515
having problems here as well. Slow down errors, 500 errors, and a random EC2
termination we suspect might've been related to EBS

------
coreymayo
I am getting a 503 Slow Down from S3 requests.

~~~
greenhathacker
We are seeing both "Slow Down" and "Please reduce your request rate."

~~~
ihaveajob
Tough luck if your requests are triggered by users.

------
vhost-
Seeing issues with cloudformation as well.

------
donPinOB
getting this as well, 500 & 503

